# PROGESTERONE LEVEL 23 DOES THAT SHOW OVULATION?



## Tinky27 (Dec 12, 2012)

Hi,

I've been taking agnus castus for 2.5 months now as each month my progesterone levels have increased. This month it was 23! Does that show ovulation, or is it still too low? Im now 12 days past suspected ovulation and have aching abdomen and period pains.


----------

